# Converting Nightmares To Dreams(naruhina)



## abichan (Dec 14, 2006)

ok, no one wanted to read my oher fic so heres this new one. its not reallly different but it has a new title and chapter two is up. hope everyone enjoys it! please comment and I dont mind side conversaitions

BEWARE OF SIDE CONVERSAITIONS BETWEEN MY FRIEND KITSUNE FOX AND I! IF YOU DONT HAVE PAITIENCE THEN DONT BOTHER READING THE SIDE CONVERSAITIONS!(but please read the story)


----------



## abichan (Dec 14, 2006)

CHAPTER ON E ~ Rough morning

It was the thrid night in a row that she had awakened herself from screaming.She breathed deeply,her chest felt as if it was going to explode and her throut was so dry it burned.She layed there stareing at the glow in the dark stars she had applyed the day before and collected her thoughts as the fog of sleep began to ware off.She replayed the scenes from her nightmare,believeing that she could bring some reason to the fact that it was the same one each time.It seemed to just be Deja vu but it could be...she smacked herself for even thinking that could be possible,no matter how much she wished it was.Sighing and clearly frustrated,she threw off her covers and quickly sat up.Feeling slightly dizzy from both the nightmare and the fact that she had sat up too fast,she took another heavy gasp and shook her head wildly.Dareing to let her gaze drift over to the digital clock by her bed,she grumbled and cursed under her breth,"Damn. It's only 2:00 and obviously still too dark out to head out..."
She remembered the fact that she was extreamly dehydrated and vishouly drank a large glass of water.She sighed and let the remaining sense of coolness run through her body.After a few minutes the pleasure of cold left and was replaced by high hyumidity in a room that had to be at least 80 degrees.Swipeing the back of her hand across her sweat drenched bangs,she decieded that there wasnt a snowballs chance in hell that she would be going back to sleep anytime soon.Reaching for her comb she delicately pulled at the few knots in her short indigo hair and debated on what she should do with the rest of her morning before she left.She could make tea or write in her journal,but she didnt have the paitence this early in the morning for writing,and the wistle from the kettle would shurly wake up most of the house(except Hanabi who could probobly sleep through an attack by Orichimaru she slept so hard).She sighed and settled on a bath.
She sank into the tub and let the stem relax her,but she couldnt say the same about the water.She should have realised that taking a bath where she was even hotter in the tub than before she got in wouldnt work out too well.But she forced herself to endure the less than comfortable situation,by repediatly saying to herself that she was dirty,sweaty,and needed to feel clean. 
After she had scrubbed herself raw she actualy started to enjoy herself.She hummed the tunes to songs she had written,and experimented with the various different products on the side of the tub.She picked up a bottle that was the shape of a star,and somewhat primrose in color,and squeased it lightly.A farely large bubble pushed its way out and hovered in place before floating up and all of the sudden,pop!It was beautyfull.Pink,blue,yellow, purple,and oh so shiny.She always took more pleasure in simple quiet things rather than loud and extravagent things.There was one thing that was an eception to this however,and this thing wasnt a thing at all.It was a person.A boy named Naruto Uzumaki.The edges of her eyes started to water as she thought of her secret love.He hardly ever noticed her and she knew that he couldnt return her feelings fo him.He liked Sakura Haruno,its as simple as that.She couldnt help but have the slightist bit of distain for the girl,even though Sakura hadnt done anything to her personlay,she was still way beyond jeslous that Naruto had feelings for the pink candy cane haired girl,and not her.
A single tear rolled down her left cheek as she realised that her eyes were starting to over fill.She reached up to wipe her eyes dry as she climbed out of the tub.By then the water had become cold and she asumed that it was around 5:00.She wraped herself in a soft,almost plush,white towel,and slowly draged her feet into the house.
On tip toes she sped to her room and pulled her door shut.She tryed on one of her favorite outfits.It included a cream colored tshirt with see through open flowing sleves,for an extra touch of girlyness,pale blue capries with small pink and brown flowers embroydered down the sides,and her standard open heel and toe boots.She admired herself in the mirror for a moment before decideing that something was missing.She looked herself up and down for a minute,then she realised what was missing was her forehead protector.She wore hers around her neck like a big thick necklace.She grabed it and quickly tied it around her neck,completeing the wardrobe change.She rarely ever dresses like this.Most of the time she is wearing a sweatshirt and dark blue capries.Thats it.Nothing fancy.
She quietly sneaked out of her room and down the hall.She was surprised that no one had caught her yet,and hoped that her good luck wouldnt run out before she could get outside and make a break for it.But as luck goes,it never seems to be on your side.She slid the door open and made it about 40 feet away from her front door when out of nowhere,someone jumped out in front of her.She covered her mouth and let out a muffled,"MEEP!"before she realised who it was.It was one of her older cousens on her mothers side of the family.
"Well well,its a nice morning for a walk,"the girl said in a clearly tormenting tone. 
"Where are you planing on going this early in the morning,miss Hinata?"The girl was obviously trying to sound as inocent as possible,but was failing horibly.Espeshily with that gleam in her eyes that clearly said,I enjoy embarassing you.
"Good morning Shizuka..."Hinata said in her soft high pitched voice,hoping that the conversaition wouldnt go where she thought it might.
"Yes.Yes.Good morning to you too.Now are you going to answer my question or not?!"Shizuka demanded with a hyper tone complete with stomping feet."Well im waiting!"
"Um...I was planing to...m-maybe go to,ummmmmm..."Hinata was trying despratly to change the subject,she really didnt want to talk about this with Shizuka,she would just stop her from going.So she jumped into the first thing that came to mind that could possibly distract her cousen.
"So how is Abi doing?have you recieved any letters sense shes been on her mission?"Abi is Shizuka's younger sister who is the same age as Neji.
"Actually I have and you know that she is turning 15 in a couple of...HEY! STOP DOING THAT!!!!"She almost yelled,and that would have woken up their whole clan,she is just that loud.
"S-sorry."Hinata managed to stutter after she flinched.
"S'ok.So really now,where are you..."There was that gleem again."Are you planing on meeting someone important?"
Hinata knew what her cousen ment and she REALLY diddnt want to go there with her.Hinata turned beet red closed her eyes tight and opened her mouth to say something,anything that could possibly save her.But nothing came out but a barely heard,"N-N-NO!"
Shizuka clearly satisfied with the results but decieded that it was time to go in for the kill that nearly made Hinata pass out from embarasment for the hunderth time.
"Well im surprised,"She paused and looked at Hinata who _apeared to be confused."Im surprised that youre not meeting up with that cute blond boy who likes ramen so much."
She said it so bluntly.Hinata wondered if she was really that obvious.
"What was his name?Nobu,Narbo,Naruto?Naruto,thats what it was!"
She was having fun now.She looked over to see a VERY red Hinata staring back at her with wide ultra pale lavender eyes.She looked so beyond embarased,she almost looked as if she was gonna cry.But Shizuka just stood there,arms folded over her cheast and her hips thrust out,a big grin on her face,having a stareing contest with her little cousen.
Hinata started to hypervenalate and her feet felt as if they wernt conected to her body any more,she was swaying this way and that,only thought in her head was,"OH MY GOD!"She did the only thing she could do in those situations,go with the flow and hope she didnt crack her head open when she fell.
Shizuka saw this and swooped down and caught her before she hit the ground.She layed Hinata on the freshly cut grass so she wouldnt get her fancy clothes dirty,and made some complecated hand signs then slamed her hand into Hinata's solar plexas and wispered,"Symptom reverse-no-jutsu!"A green light covered Hinata's whole body and her eyes imeadiatly shot open and she gasped for air,as would be expected from gitting a blow to your chest.
Hinata looked up at her cousen and managed a,"sorry..."before Shizuka slaped her forehead,hard.
"Goddamn it Hinata!Why the hell are you always appolgiseing for things that arnt your falt!I AM THE ONE WHO SHOULD GIVE THE FUCKING APPOLGIE,NOT YOU!"
Hinata just stared.Moved by her cousens outburst.
"Um,i-its ok Shizuka..."
"Oh i know it is because you are too kind of a person to hold it against me that i just made you pass out!"Shizuka ran at Hinata and trapped her in a hug."Im sorry!Im sorry!I went too far.I shouldnt have done that!"
Hinata was so shocked that her cousen had actualy appoligised in a normal way,she diddnt realise that she couldnt breathe because of the hug.But she broke out of her stupor fast enough to say,
"i-its ok.B-but I j-just have one question..."
"ok."
"W-well I was just wondering i-if I was really t-that obvious."
Shizuka let Hinata go and smiled so big that her eyes wouldnt open.
"Of course you are!"
"Great..."
"Dont worry,hes too dense to realise it any ways."
Hinata smiled a very small smile but all the same effective.Both girls broke out into a giggle fit,Hinata blushing the whole time._


----------



## abichan (Dec 14, 2006)

CHAPTER TWO ~to be left with ones thoughts


He lay there on his side trying to force himself to go back to sleep. He moaned and sat up abruptly. For the past three nights he had been having the strangest nightmare over and over again. It was him and some other girl, they were hugging and he was bleeding, a hole punched straight through his shoulder. The girl was just a silhouette but he could tell that she had short hair. The girls voice was so beautiful, slightly high pitched and kind. He often heard her voice guiding him through his other nightmares, always leading him to a field where he stood in the middle, surrounded by small pink and yellow flowers. Every time she led him to that spot. And every time he would ask to the sky, ?Who are you, you sound so beautiful, do I know you?? A chorus of soft nervous giggles erupts, and then, he wakes up.
He pushed the thought from his mind and tried to focus on what he was going to do with the rest of his morning. He turned his head towards the frog shaped clock on the floor by his bed and stared at it. It was 5:00. He sighed, and then crawled out of bed, hoping that he could think of something to do. Stretching his arms, he walked over to the bathroom. Observing his face in the mirror he sighed wishing his eyes weren?t so dark. He really needed to start going to bed earlier.
He walked over to his window and stared out onto the village of Konoha. It was early but the streetlights were already starting to flicker out. He watched the sunrise for a moment. Being trapped in its beauty, the purples, and blues, oranges and pinks, and gold?s. The simplicity of it entranced him. He just stood there, staring for a minute at the sky, wishing that he had someone in his life to share this with. He gulped and held back tears. ?No girl could like me more than just a friend. I-I guess it?s just my destiny to be alone.? He choked out finally. He dragged his feet over to his dresser and glanced back at the window. A feeling of frustration and anger (towards himself) washed over him. He ran to the window, threw it open, and shouted out to the still sleeping village, ?WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH ME?! IM EVEN STARTING TO TALK LIKE THAT EMO JERK NEJI!? He shut the window and said more quietly, ?someone has to love me, or at least?someday someone will.?
His head fell as he walked over to his dresser. He had lots of ?girl? friends. Ten-Ten, Temari (sort of), Ino, Sakura, Indigo, Casey, and?Hinata. He smiled as he thought of the shy girl. They had become close in the last few months. Spending time together on missions and when training. Hinata seemed to always be at the training ground working as hard as always to improve herself and earn respect. When Kakashi was hospitalized because of a coma, his team didn?t have a squad leader anymore. If they didn?t find one soon, the team would be forced to split up. But luckily Kurani offered to be their Sensei (until Kakashi woke up at least). Whenever they met up for training or missions, Kurani would split her new six-man team into three 2-man teams. She would say, ?This is only temporary. I will switch you up every once and a while for some variety.?
From the start, he and Hinata were partnered together, and he was just fine with that. He just didn?t know why Kurani kept them together, but switched Sakura and Sasuke with Kiba and Shino frequently. It confused him every time he tried to think about it, but never said any thing because, 1. He didn?t like Kiba or Shino enough to get to know them better. And 2. Because he and Hinata had become really close friends, and it bothered him whenever he thought about her being paired with Kiba, Shino, or Sasuke. He didn?t know why it bothered him. It just did.
He was so deep in thought that he didn?t hear someone violently pounding on the door to his apartment. After a few seconds though, it became unbearable to ignore, and as he walked over to his door, he heard someone scream his name in anger.
?NAR-U-TOOOOO?
Uh-oh. He knew that voice. This is not good.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Dec 15, 2006)

YO! I honestly did't read your Fic yet - YET IS THE KEYWORD - I just saw your post / reply in InoSakuShine's Thread. Lol you said no one read it, and I thought I might look into this. Apparently, your right - lol no one but me so far here...
Well, consider me your first fan ~ or at least, "soon to be"
XD


----------



## abichan (Dec 15, 2006)

RengeMaster said:


> YO! I honestly did't read your Fic yet - YET IS THE KEYWORD - I just saw your post / reply in InoSakuShine's Thread. Lol you said no one read it, and I thought I might look into this. Apparently, your right - lol no one but me so far here...
> Well, consider me your first fan ~ or at least, "soon to be"
> XD


heh heh! thanks! so what did you think of it? chapter three is gonna be done and typed probobly by sunday. i have a basket ball game and a party to occupy my time. so expect it soon!


----------



## abichan (Dec 16, 2006)

chapter three should be up sunday night or afternoon.


----------



## Eureka (Dec 16, 2006)

1. In chapter one, you forget to put a space after a period or comma every single time. Combined with the fact that its all in a big block, it looks very cramped, wich is allways discouraging for a reader.

2. I think you should have a line of space between paragraphs, but thats just my opinion..

And this is before I've even read the thing 

Edit: And now I have 
Chapter one needs to be spellchecked! Tons of spelling errors.
Chapter two is much better on grammer... I did not see any mistakes, and I'm not going to go looking.

'Cos you write really well! Your style is very comfterable to read, and your descriptions are nice, and alive.
Naruto calling Neji an emo jerk? LoL...
Is it just me, or is Shizuka kinda unstable? One second she is shouting and swearing, the next giggeling... 

Looking foreward to reading more


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 16, 2006)

good ff plz update soon


----------



## abichan (Dec 16, 2006)

thank you all for reading!


----------



## abichan (Dec 16, 2006)

Eureka said:


> 1. In chapter one, you forget to put a space after a period or comma every single time. Combined with the fact that its all in a big block, it looks very cramped, wich is allways discouraging for a reader.
> 
> 2. I think you should have a line of space between paragraphs, but thats just my opinion..
> 
> ...



thank you for the sugestions! I TRIED TO DO THAT BUT I WAS JUST BARELY WITHIN THE LIMITS, oops didnt mean for that to be in capslock(sorry, im not mad, im just to lazey to go back an fix it) barely within the space limits. i made it too long so i couldnt fit double spaces. and  i got mad at it after editing it and trying to update and it wouldnt let me, so i just threw that away and put origional back on. im making the chapters somewhat of shorties so i can edit it...forgot to double space on chap 2 though (sorry again!)
so please continue reading, and ill update very soon!


----------



## abichan (Dec 16, 2006)

hi casey, sorry.had to write long reply, and appoligee


----------



## coondawger (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey i like it, and it does need spaces, but other than that it is good, please countinue, and please countinue to read mine the future hokage, but good work!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abichan (Dec 16, 2006)

of course ill continue to read your fic.its awsome! so dont worry about it dude/dudet


----------



## coondawger (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks, i am a guy, 19, and thank you, please countinue yours also, dude/dudet?


----------



## abichan (Dec 16, 2006)

coondawger said:


> Thanks, i am a guy, 19, and thank you, please countinue yours also, dude/dudet?



youre welcome. read the pink writing under mi pic of hinata quiz answer thingy. so, yes i am a girl, a twelve year old girl.


----------



## abichan (Dec 16, 2006)

Kitsune-fox said:


> abi. take me out.Say ive been abducted by a guty ina green santa suit.If you remember.And the guys name is bailey.



NO WAY! that is soo cool! and kinda ironic, but i wont say why because anyone can read this and i dont want some freak stalker to hunt me down and be a meanie pants.


----------



## abichan (Dec 16, 2006)

OHHHH CASEY I SWEAR! IF YOU TELL THE WHO WORLD IM GONNA, IM GONNA.....well i cant really do anything because youre lke three states over.but if you tell anyone about jon, im gonna publish that pic you sent me to the web!


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

and you know you just said his name.and I was talkin bout grp.and yor sayin my name and yellin yers.it doesn't take an idiot,if the went to grp when we did to figure it out.Gawd we were the best cabin!


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

JSJSJSJSJSJSJSJs AB LUVS JS


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

I love this


----------



## abichan (Dec 16, 2006)

oh god, youre right!!!!!!!!OH NOOOOOO!and yess you on horse in rain


----------



## abichan (Dec 16, 2006)

Kitsune-fox said:


> JSJSJSJSJSJSJSJs AB LUVS JS



I WILL KILL YOUUUUU!!!!


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

so,abi name one person other than me who can stand on a moving horse.(circus don't count)You couldn't do it.Only 3 people at the barn can.Tand they trained for years.I did it in less than a year.


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

don't deny it,you know it to be true!


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

ooooooooohhhh burn.


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

All the boy's loved our cabin.Well they loved all of us excludeding a creepy PALE redhead.THat one boy said she was creepy.HAH!


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

Im getting contacts,Youy yourself said I was even prettier without them.and my glassesmake me look *smarter*.


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

I know.whitney asks himand hew goes "naw,She's creepy"Remember when whitney and I hid under the beds beds,and shes all "I SEE YOU OUT BY THAT TREE,I"M NOT AN IDIOT!"


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

i know.All the boys thought we were pretty.eric asked me out.My standards are high.Meaning,Eric,honey,yah need to grow.Th e only thing I didn't like was that you were expected to like someone.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 16, 2006)

Do you realize everyone viewing this thread that isn't you two is just reading your conversation right?....Yea...


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

yes,but noone know what we be saying.so HAHAHAAH


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

ohabiabiabi.I had such a fun time.


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

she goes,STOP EATING THOSE SOuRWOOD LEAVES!and I'm trying not to laugh.meaning I'm practicaly eating my fist.which I CAN fit in my mouth.big surprise,huh?


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

and even if you did know.this proves we were the most awesome cabin.OH YEAH!


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 16, 2006)

.........................


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

that">.................................."means were awesome.


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

randoms? mayube they've already read it.and are marveling at my awesome ness.and you'r semi-awesomeness.


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

OH YEAH*holds up fist*POUND IT!


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

har har har.


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

yes,ranting rocks,no,who was awesome.


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

abichan said:


> not yoU!!!!!!!!!!!!!gosh!


 abi, you're fluffis showing


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

YEAH!*dances*


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

yeah,GOOD BYE!MY FRIEND!


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

hey,all you viewers.the rant has ended.


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

TALK TO ME!


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm certainly not here.


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

*goes into a daydream*
I love this *goes into a daydream*
Link removed


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

watch them!


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

OH NO TO DDR ABI!


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

9 1/2 BUT THEY"RE FUNNY!


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

I Know!too funny!"I can't do this,I'm not happy!"


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

is tha tthe funny dub?


----------



## Eureka (Dec 16, 2006)

You realize that you guys have spammed about three pages now?


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 16, 2006)

............................

3...pages...of pure.....SPAM!!!!!!!!!!!  AAAARRRGGG!!!  MY EYES!!!  I CAN"T EVEN TELL IF YOU POSTED CH.3 YET!!!!!!!!!!  NOOOOOOOO!!!!

For the record, I am more awesome than both of you combined to the 25th power + infinity


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

yeah,we know.


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

Abiu  will edit her first post and let people kno that.Won't you.and she hasn't.


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

which one?


----------



## Eureka (Dec 16, 2006)

You might want to post chpter three in a new thread, 'cos this one is going to hell...
Whatever... Good night everybody 
(Its 3:30 Am in the morning here )


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 16, 2006)

Kitsune-fox said:


> Abiu  will edit her first post and let people kno that.Won't you.and she hasn't.



I don't understand a single word you just typed....


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

abi will edit the first post and warn the people about the spam


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

did you watch them all?


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh...yea...this convo is too intense for the forums...you should take it to AIM.

I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT THE HELL YOU GIRLS ARE RANTING ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!

And what did you watch with Sasuke in it?


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 16, 2006)

HER MOM!!!??  Just download it!!  LOL you are all a bunch of 12 year olds...


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 16, 2006)

LOL...I remember when I was 12...in 8th grade...ahhh...those were the days...


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 16, 2006)

LOL OMG  I can't believe you called me that...


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 16, 2006)

Won't be posting in here anymore......


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 16, 2006)

Wait, who sounds like a pervert?

I know what ttfn means...MySpace, DUH.

BTW, I'm 14.  Not 40.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Dec 16, 2006)

*wooh.*

Holy crap. lol - i leave this thread for a little while and I see like 5 additional pages to it. Anywaay, the Fic is pretty awesome. (for me, in terms of forums, a day or so is a little while  )

One thing though:
STOP DOUBLE POSTING!!!
It makes it more quick for a new page to develop. I thought that you put up an update already, and its just you guys talking together. I mean, all ya gotta do it edit the friggen post - unless your lazy....really freakin lazy...

But all in all - aside from the actual reason I'm here (Reading the Fanfic) Its kinda amusing to see you guys have your own lil' conversation. (Especially since I have no part in it - just a neutral observer)

Anyway, i'll shut up now and see what else you guys gotta say to each other


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 17, 2006)

I 'm 12 yeah.


----------



## fists (Dec 17, 2006)

i freaking like the ffic


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 19, 2006)

ABI! EMAIL CHECKING TIME NOW!


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 19, 2006)

NOW!Now rhymes with mrow.Meow mix theme song time!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 4, 2007)

*Empty Thread...*

So,...any chance of an update anytime soon?


----------



## L (Jan 4, 2007)

lol i know, you siad soon i think like 6 pages ago......



(was nobody looking at your old fanfic cause of this?=P)


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Jan 5, 2007)

Abi you liar...


----------



## abichan (Jan 5, 2007)

*late.again. IM SOOO SORRY!!!*

You all must hate me, and I cant blame you. Im gonna repost all of the chapters i have put on here so you can read them without all of the side convos.
CHAPTER ONE ~ Rough morning

It was the third night in a row that she had awakened herself from screaming. She breathed deeply,her chest felt as if it was going to explode and her throat was so dry it burned. She lay there starring at the glow in the dark stars she had applied the day before and collected her thoughts as the fog of sleep began to ware off. She replayed the scenes from her nightmare,believing that she could bring some reason to the fact that it was the same one each time. It seemed to just be Deja vu but it could be...she smacked herself for even thinking that could be possible,no matter how much she wished it was. Sighing and clearly frustrated,she threw off her covers and quickly sat up.Feeling slightly dizzy from both the nightmare and the fact that she had sat up too fast,she took another heavy gasp and shook her head wildly.Dareing to let her gaze drift over to the digital clock by her bed,she grumbled and cursed under her breath,"Damn. It's only 2:00 and obviously still too dark out to head out..."
She remembered the fact that she was extremely dehydrated and viscously drank a large glass of water. She sighed and let the remaining sense of coolness run through her body. After a few minutes the pleasure of cold left and was replaced by high humidity in a room that had to be at least 80 degrees. Swipeing the back of her hand across her sweat drenched bangs,she decided that there wasn't a snowballs chance in hell that she would be going back to sleep anytime soon. Reaching for her comb she delicately pulled at the few knots in her short indigo hair and debated on what she should do with the rest of her morning before she left. She could make tea or write in her journal,but she didn't have the patience this early in the morning for writing,and the whistle from the kettle would surly wake up most of the house(except Hanabi who could probably sleep through an attack by Orichimaru she slept so hard).She sighed and settled on a bath.
She sank into the tub and let the stem relax her,but she couldn't say the same about the water. She should have realized that taking a bath where she was even hotter in the tub than before she got in wouldn't work out too well. But she forced herself to endure the less than comfortable situation,by repeatedly saying to herself that she was dirty,sweaty,and needed to feel clean. 
After she had scrubbed herself raw she actually started to enjoy herself. She hummed the tunes to songs she had written,and experimented with the various different products on the side of the tub. She picked up a bottle that was the shape of a star,and somewhat primrose in color,and squeased it lightly. A fairly large bubble pushed its way out and hovered in place before floating up and all of the sudden,pop!It was beautyfull. Pink,blue,yellow, purple,and oh so shiny. She always took more pleasure in simple quiet things rather than loud and extravagant things. There was one thing that was an eception to this however,and this thing wasn't a thing at all. It was a person. A boy named Naruto Uzumaki. The edges of her eyes started to water as she thought of her secret love hardly ever noticed her and she knew that he couldn't return her feelings for him. He liked Sakura Haruno,its as simple as that. She couldn't help but have the slightest bit of disdain for the girl,even though Sakura hadn't done anything to her personaly,she was still way beyond jealous that Naruto had feelings for the pink candy cane haired girl,and not her.
A single tear rolled down her left cheek as she realized that her eyes were starting to over fill. She reached up to wipe her eyes dry as she climbed out of the tub then the water had become cold and she assumed that it was around 5:00.She wrapped herself in a soft,almost plush,white towel,and slowly dragged her feet into the house.
On tip toes she sped to her room and pulled her door shut tried on one of her favorite outfits. It included a cream colored t shirt with see through open flowing sleeves,for an extra touch of girlyness,pale blue capries with small pink and brown flowers embroidered down the sides,and her standard open heel and toe boots. She admired herself in the mirror for a moment before deciding that something was missing. She looked herself up and down for a minute,then she realized what was missing was her forehead protector. She wore hers around her neck like a big thick necklace. She garbed it and quickly tied it around her neck,completing the wardrobe change. She rarely ever dresses like this. Most of the time she is wearing a sweatshirt and dark blue capries.Thats it.Nothing fancy.
She quietly sneaked out of her room and down the hall.She was surprised that no one had caught her yet,and hoped that her good luck wouldnt run out before she could get outside and make a break for it.But as luck goes,it never seems to be on your side.She slid the door open and made it about 40 feet away from her front door when out of nowhere,someone jumped out in front of her.She covered her mouth and let out a muffled,"MEEP!"before she realised who it was.It was one of her older cousens on her mothers side of the family.
"Well well,its a nice morning for a walk,"the girl said in a clearly tormenting tone. 
"Where are you planing on going this early in the morning,miss Hinata?"The girl was obviously trying to sound as inocent as possible,but was failing horibly.Espeshily with that gleam in her eyes that clearly said,I enjoy embarassing you.
"Good morning Shizuka..."Hinata said in her soft high pitched voice,hoping that the conversaition wouldnt go where she thought it might.
"Yes.Yes.Good morning to you too.Now are you going to answer my question or not?!"Shizuka demanded with a hyper tone complete with stomping feet."Well im waiting!"
"Um...I was planing to...m-maybe go to,ummmmmm..."Hinata was trying despratly to change the subject,she really didnt want to talk about this with Shizuka,she would just stop her from going.So she jumped into the first thing that came to mind that could possibly distract her cousen.
"So how is Abi doing?have you recieved any letters sense shes been on her mission?"Abi is Shizuka's younger sister who is the same age as Neji.
"Actually I have and you know that she is turning 15 in a couple of...HEY! STOP DOING THAT!!!!"She almost yelled,and that would have woken up their whole clan,she is just that loud.
"S-sorry."Hinata managed to stutter after she flinched.
"S'ok.So really now,where are you..."There was that gleem again."Are you planing on meeting someone important?"
Hinata knew what her cousen ment and she REALLY diddnt want to go there with her.Hinata turned beet red closed her eyes tight and opened her mouth to say something,anything that could possibly save her.But nothing came out but a barely heard,"N-N-NO!"
Shizuka clearly satisfied with the results but decieded that it was time to go in for the kill that nearly made Hinata pass out from embarasment for the hunderth time.
"Well im surprised,"She paused and looked at Hinata who _apeared to be confused."Im surprised that youre not meeting up with that cute blond boy who likes ramen so much."
She said it so bluntly.Hinata wondered if she was really that obvious.
"What was his name?Nobu,Narbo,Naruto?Naruto,thats what it was!"
She was having fun now.She looked over to see a VERY red Hinata staring back at her with wide ultra pale lavender eyes.She looked so beyond embarased,she almost looked as if she was gonna cry.But Shizuka just stood there,arms folded over her cheast and her hips thrust out,a big grin on her face,having a stareing contest with her little cousen.
Hinata started to hypervenalate and her feet felt as if they wernt conected to her body any more,she was swaying this way and that,only thought in her head was,"OH MY GOD!"She did the only thing she could do in those situations,go with the flow and hope she didnt crack her head open when she fell.
Shizuka saw this and swooped down and caught her before she hit the ground.She layed Hinata on the freshly cut grass so she wouldnt get her fancy clothes dirty,and made some complecated hand signs then slamed her hand into Hinata's solar plexas and wispered,"Symptom reverse-no-jutsu!"A green light covered Hinata's whole body and her eyes imeadiatly shot open and she gasped for air,as would be expected from gitting a blow to your chest.
Hinata looked up at her cousen and managed a,"sorry..."before Shizuka slaped her forehead,hard.
"Goddamn it Hinata!Why the hell are you always appolgiseing for things that arnt your falt!I AM THE ONE WHO SHOULD GIVE THE FUCKING APPOLGIE,NOT YOU!"
Hinata just stared.Moved by her cousens outburst.
"Um,i-its ok Shizuka..."
"Oh i know it is because you are too kind of a person to hold it against me that i just made you pass out!"Shizuka ran at Hinata and trapped her in a hug."Im sorry!Im sorry!I went too far.I shouldnt have done that!"
Hinata was so shocked that her cousen had actualy appoligised in a normal way,she diddnt realise that she couldnt breathe because of the hug.But she broke out of her stupor fast enough to say,
"i-its ok.B-but I j-just have one question..."
"ok."
"W-well I was just wondering i-if I was really t-that obvious."
Shizuka let Hinata go and smiled so big that her eyes wouldnt open.
"Of course you are!"
"Great..."
"Dont worry,hes too dense to realise it any ways."
Hinata smiled a very small smile but all the same effective.Both girls broke out into a giggle fit,Hinata blushing the whole time._


----------



## abichan (Jan 5, 2007)

CHAPTER TWO ~to be left with ones thoughts


He lay there on his side trying to force himself to go back to sleep. He moaned and sat up abruptly. For the past three nights he had been having the strangest nightmare over and over again. It was him and some other girl, they were hugging and he was bleeding, a hole punched straight through his shoulder. The girl was just a silhouette but he could tell that she had short hair. The girls voice was so beautiful, slightly high pitched and kind. He often heard her voice guiding him through his other nightmares, always leading him to a field where he stood in the middle, surrounded by small pink and yellow flowers. Every time she led him to that spot. And every time he would ask to the sky, ?Who are you, you sound so beautiful, do I know you?? A chorus of soft nervous giggles erupts, and then, he wakes up.
He pushed the thought from his mind and tried to focus on what he was going to do with the rest of his morning. He turned his head towards the frog shaped clock on the floor by his bed and stared at it. It was 5:00. He sighed, and then crawled out of bed, hoping that he could think of something to do. Stretching his arms, he walked over to the bathroom. Observing his face in the mirror he sighed wishing his eyes weren?t so dark. He really needed to start going to bed earlier.
He walked over to his window and stared out onto the village of Konoha. It was early but the streetlights were already starting to flicker out. He watched the sunrise for a moment. Being trapped in its beauty, the purples, and blues, oranges and pinks, and gold?s. The simplicity of it entranced him. He just stood there, staring for a minute at the sky, wishing that he had someone in his life to share this with. He gulped and held back tears. ?No girl could like me more than just a friend. I-I guess it?s just my destiny to be alone.? He choked out finally. He dragged his feet over to his dresser and glanced back at the window. A feeling of frustration and anger (towards himself) washed over him. He ran to the window, threw it open, and shouted out to the still sleeping village, ?WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH ME?! IM EVEN STARTING TO TALK LIKE THAT EMO JERK NEJI!? He shut the window and said more quietly, ?someone has to love me, or at least?someday someone will.?
His head fell as he walked over to his dresser. He had lots of ?girl? friends. Ten-Ten, Temari (sort of), Ino, Sakura, Indigo, Casey, and?Hinata. He smiled as he thought of the shy girl. They had become close in the last few months. Spending time together on missions and when training. Hinata seemed to always be at the training ground working as hard as always to improve herself and earn respect. When Kakashi was hospitalized because of a coma, his team didn?t have a squad leader anymore. If they didn?t find one soon, the team would be forced to split up. But luckily Kurani offered to be their Sensei (until Kakashi woke up at least). Whenever they met up for training or missions, Kurani would split her new six-man team into three 2-man teams. She would say, ?This is only temporary. I will switch you up every once and a while for some variety.?
From the start, he and Hinata were partnered together, and he was just fine with that. He just didn?t know why Kurani kept them together, but switched Sakura and Sasuke with Kiba and Shino frequently. It confused him every time he tried to think about it, but never said any thing because, 1. He didn?t like Kiba or Shino enough to get to know them better. And 2. Because he and Hinata had become really close friends, and it bothered him whenever he thought about her being paired with Kiba, Shino, or Sasuke. He didn?t know why it bothered him. It just did.
He was so deep in thought that he didn?t hear someone violently pounding on the door to his apartment. After a few seconds though, it became unbearable to ignore, and as he walked over to his door, he heard someone scream his name in anger.
?NAR-U-TOOOOO?
Uh-oh. He knew that voice. This is not good.


----------



## abichan (Jan 5, 2007)

Here is the long awaited chapter three! enjoy!

CHAPTER THREE: A ?Girl? Friend

He hesitated to open the door because he knew what awaited him on the other side.
?NAR-U-TOOOO,? the voice repeated his name, ?Naruto if you dont open this door right now, I swear, im gonna use this kick ass new jutsu to pound my way in. NARUTO GET OUT HERE NOW!?
Naruto sighed and said a lot more calmly than he felt, ?Hold on Indigo, ill be there in a second.?
?What? A second? No way, get over here now, and open this door, so i can kick your face in!? 
Indigo screeched with such athority, it made him shivrer. Naruto threw on his orange track pants and a red T-shirt. He quickly ran over to the door and unlocked it. And just as the door went,'click', Naruto heard little miss impaitent shout, 
?Metal fist no Jutsu!?
 He heard a cry, almost a growel come from the other side of the door and took that as his que to get out of the way. He jumped back and grabbed his kitchen table, turned it on it's side, and dove behind it just in time. Naruto covered his head with his hands and pressed himself up agenst the underside of the table. He heard a snap, and a ton of wood shards flew through the air (most of them getting stuck in the table). After a few seconds, he stood up and glared over the table at who was standing on what used to be his door. Indigo. Her icy blue eyes boar into his head, and her hip length wavy silver hair whipped around at all angles, then suddenly fell limp as the jutsu ended. She fell to her kness and her head fell limp. He was just about to rum over and see if she was okay, when she sprang into the air and landed on her forearms with her legs bent over her head. She looked up at Naruto and gave him a big grin.
?Why arnt you ready yet naruto??
?WHAT THE HELL DID YOU DO TO MY DOOR?!?!?!?
?Well thats a pretty stupid question to ask me. But if youre that blind, I smashed it into itsy bitsy little pieces.?
?DAMNIT INDIGO! WHY THE HELL DID YOU DO THAT?!?!?!?
She did a summer sault and combined it with speed. She landed directly behind himand smacked him on the back of the head. ?Well I warned you didnt I? Now come on. We gotta get going if we want to be there early.?
?Id hardly call that a warning. And what do you mean 'get there early'? Where exactly are we going??
Indigo's eyebrow began to twitch and sheshe clutched her fist by her side. She pulled her arm back and then thrust it into his stomach.
? YOU IDIOT! The wedding. The wedding between Ayame and my brother Hiroshi. Damnit Naruto, how the heck did you forget that?? She shouted to his face. Naruto  didnt budge or even flinch. ?Feh. Why am I supposed to go? No one would want me there anyways, so whats the point of going? It's not like I have to have a date or something.?
Indigo stared at him for a moment with her mouth wide open thinking:
'Is he for real? What a complete idiot. He doesnt even remember me giving him the invataition. He must really have a lot on his mind right now, and I doubt that its all because of the incedent with Kakashi. I wonder if hes having girl troubles? Heh-heh, if thats so, then I could bug him till no end!'
Naruto was watching her watch him for a moment before taking a step back and and mumbleing, ? Whats your problem??
Indigo shook her head slightly before thrusting her finger up to his nose.
? To answer your questions in depth would be a waste of my time and paitence. So to simply put it, you are supposed to go because Hiroshi invited you and it is a shinobi wedding so all avalible ninja are required to attend. Esteemed clans like the Uchia, Aburame, and, Hyuga are the only acceptions because of their traditions, but we invited them anyways because we have friends in those clans. As for your second question, the point of going is that your good friend Indigo's brother is getting married to another friend of yours, Ayame, and you wouldnt want to dissapoint eaither of them now would you??
She paused and removed her finger from the tip of Naruto's nose, touched it to her lower lip, and giggled. ? And yes. You do have to have a date.?
Naruto's eyes became wide with panic. He jumped backwards, tripped over the overturned table, and landed head first on the ground. He muttered something along the lines of, ? What? Man, this reeks. Everyone will have a date by now...? or ? Man, do I have a headache now...?
When Indigo jumped over him and landed above his head. She leaned down and said, 
? So, who ya' gonna' take??
? I'm sure everyone has a date by now Indigo. So I guess that means that I cant go. Too bad. And I was really looking forward to it too.?
Naruto said with exacturated sarcassam. Indigo stuck her hand out and lifted him up.
? Well I know for a fact that hinata doesnt have a date yet. Maybe you could find her and ask if shed go with you.?
Indigo suggested calmly, but Naruto saw a smile start to twitch in the corners of her mouth, so he knew that there was something else she wasnt telling him. But as he thought  about what she had said, his eyes sparkled from her bit of news, in hope of getting out of going.
? How do you know she doesnt have a date yet? She could be going with Kiba or something.?
Indigo simply smiled as she said, ? Hinata is my best friend. Weve known eachother sense we were three. I think I would know if she was going with a jerk like Kiba. And anyways, she came over last night, and she asked if it would be okay if she didnt come with a date. I told her sure because she has stuck with our family through everything weve been through. But when I asked her why, she said that no one had asked her yet,?
well, not exactly. She said that Naruto hadnt asked her yet, and thats who she was waiting for to ask her. ? Dont you think I know what i'm talking about? C'mon. Trust me.?
Naruto looked at her suspishously for a moment, then decieded that there was no way of getting out of it. He sighed and stuck his hand behind his head and said,
? So, what do I hafta' wear??


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 5, 2007)

WOOT! GO ABICHAN! Yay for chapter three!

Oh yea, and in case you guys don't know, I made a Fic too! Its an Action / Adventure / Romance with garunteed NaruHina and LeeTenNeji! lol yea I know LeeTen isn't really as hot as NejiTen, but if you think about it, Neji and Lee ARE rivals... Chapter Three is up! (mine, not abichan's...ok well yea her's to but mine as well XD )

Look in the beginning of my Sig for a link. It's in a spoiler tag.

Oh yea, and abichan? ANOTHER GREAT CHAPTER!


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Jan 6, 2007)

"Indigo shook her head slightly before thrusting her finger up to his nose."
EWWWW ABI!
"a jerk like Kiba. "
 He is not a jerk...:byakuya


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 6, 2007)

GAWD - yo kitsune-fox, I'm not trying to be mean or anything, but can you PLEASE STOP DOUBLE - POSTING?!? Just edit your posts and add things to it with the edit button at the bottom of your post instead of posting another freakin' comment! I mean really, your taking up more space double posting. And thus makes more pages and makes it harder for readers to find the freakin' Fic abichan is writing!


----------



## Uzumaki (Jan 6, 2007)

Stop the god dammit spam... Dont make me fly to the state to slasl you open!
 thats a joke ofc. Got so hard neg.repped for a thing like that once 
but no, serius, dont make be do something Ill end up regreting.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 6, 2007)

Thank you Mortal Cheese, now i know theres someone who feels the same way about spam...(Not the meat)

P.S. abichan, who's Indigo?


----------



## abichan (Jan 11, 2007)

okay guys (and girls too, lol) Im sorry, but i wont be able to post untill saturday evening. I have a basket ball game tonight, and saturady afternoon, so hardly any time to type. SO SORRY!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 12, 2007)

Hmm, well, if abichan won't update for a while, How about you guys check out My fic! It's got NaruHina as well. My next chapter will have more NaruHina though, i only got 4 chapters so far......AND NO ONE EVEN READ  IT YET! (except on fanfiction.net)

The link is at the bottom of my sig. One link for fanfiction.net, and one for the thread on NarutoForums


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Jan 13, 2007)

evil is double posting
_*do not do it*_


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 13, 2007)

AARg......I want an update BAD....


----------



## abichan (Jan 13, 2007)

RengeMaster said:


> AARg......I want an update BAD....



listen, you will get your update. I am unable to be on the computor ALL the time today, i am cleaning my room. but dont worry, you will DEFFINITLY like thins chapter. LOTS OF FLUFFYNESS TO COME!!!!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 13, 2007)

Haha don't sweat it abichan. I know your busy, I'm just kinda bored and wanted to read your "super-di-duper awsome fan fic"
I could be continuing writing chapter 5 of my fic, but i've got temporary loss of inspiration. So the other reason I came here was to look for some...uhm...."fluff"? lol?


----------



## abichan (Jan 13, 2007)

RengeMaster said:


> Haha don't sweat it abichan. I know your busy, I'm just kinda bored and wanted to read your "super-di-duper awsome fan fic"



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!*snicker* yeah...well like i said, it will be up later. But I will show ya a little preview of the end of the chapter:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto barely relised how quiet it was. the only bit of sound was wispered by the wind on the  bloomng cherry blossem trees. The pastel pinks of the leaves danced in the sky, creating a corus of natural beauty. He noticed none of this though, because his head was still shifted down, deep in thought. His feet shuffled across the dirt path, shoes getting tinted brown because of it. His mind was stuck on what indigo had said to him over at _______ house. What did she mean about hinata,"wanting to go with him".he just couldnt understand what that conversaition ment.he sighed from obvious frustraition and continued on his journey to ino's flower shop for Hiroshi's and Ayame's present.He was so deep in thought, he didnt relise some one was walking up to him,just a few steps away, in exactly the same position.He looked up, and exactly at that same moment the other person did too.Their lips made contact, and they both froze.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 13, 2007)

*COUGH *COUGH *HACK(Was eating crackers, then read the end of chapter preview) 



O.0         WOW

Now I CAN'T WAIT FOR AN UPDATE!


P.S. Is fluffyness a word?


----------



## abichan (Jan 13, 2007)

here on the forums, fluff means, well, lovey dovey, sugar coated goodness of love.hope you didnt choke and die!(your like,my only actual fan,lol)
any guess who _______ is?


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks 
I am new 
I can't help it if I keep quiet when waiting   (also it takes me a little to think about what to post how to say it and correct it  )
did I not make a good enough comment about this  
am I not not good enough to be a fan  

This is really good and I can't wait for the rest 

no I only said no double posting I was try to hurry up and catch up sorry for not complenting last time

also the _______ house is the hyuga house *tehe*


----------



## abichan (Jan 13, 2007)

NEW CHAPTER!!!
[SPOILER
*Spoiler*: __ 



]
*Spoiler*: __ 



keep clicken!




*Spoiler*: __ 



HAHA! i was just kidin...heres a picture of me and a couple of my friends (from 6th grade,LOL)

betcha didnt see that one comin! guess which one is me!





[/SPOILER]


----------



## Kyon (Jan 13, 2007)

THE BLONDE ONE!


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Jan 13, 2007)

*WAAAAAAHHHH*  soooo *sob*  *sob*  mean *tear* 

That was mean 
I am waiting nice and quiet and then I see a update click it and it is not an update that was cruel and unusual punisement (sorry can't spell good)

I want to say the black haired one


----------



## abichan (Jan 13, 2007)

Madobe Nite said:


> THE BLONDE ONE!





missing-nin_class-S said:


> *WAAAAAAHHHH*  soooo *sob*  *sob*  mean *tear*
> 
> That was mean
> I am waiting nice and quiet and then I see a update click it and it is not an update that was cruel and unusual punisement (sorry can't spell good)
> ...



Sorry missing-nin_class-S, Madobe Nite is right, I am the blonde one...TEEHEEHEE!
ill put a picture up of my face...
WHEN I PUT THE UPDATE!!!HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 13, 2007)

> here on the forums, fluff means, well, lovey dovey, sugar coated goodness of love.hope you didnt choke and die!(your like,my only actual fan,lol)
> any guess who _______ is?



Did you mean me or missing-nin_class-S? I'm guessing me kuz you mentioned the coughing.  By the way, i was coughing kuz of the last bit of the preview.(the kiss) WOOT! i just loved it.

Another thing:
WHAT? NO UPDATE YET? I THOUGHT YOU'D UPDATE TODAY!

And I'm betting my Left arm that the _______ is Hinata. If it isn't...well...It'll sure be friggen hard for me to do karate. That'll be like Lee losing HIS ARM! AAAHHH THE AGONY!!*cry

Haha but no sweat, I gotta update mine soon anyway. Heres the thing, in about one or one and a half hours from now, I'm gonna post up chapter 5! I'll add some "Fluff" of my own. (If i can, i mean really...this is my first fic yenn0?)
I can garuntee that you guys will like it. If not...*in stern dark voice* I WILL DO HORRIBLE THINGS TO YOU WITH A EGG BEATER....

ASIDE FROM THAT...I guess from your sig abichan, that you don't approve of LeeTen? Kuz i can't decide who Lee gets paired up with yet... I wanna put some suspense in it with the whole "Neji and Lee are rivals" thing.

K, 'till then


----------



## sharingan2128 (Jan 14, 2007)

nice story except for the endless pages of converstation between you and your friend, but you warned about it, so i guess its my problem, but again nice story and keep it up


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Jan 14, 2007)

RengeMaster said:


> Did you mean me or missing-nin_class-S? I'm guessing me kuz you mentioned the coughing.  By the way, i was coughing kuz of the last bit of the preview.(the kiss) WOOT! i just loved it.



Yes she meant you 
I posted after her so she was talking about the one above her post 
Also she quoted you 
and you have more posts in this thread than me


----------



## abichan (Jan 14, 2007)

I AM SOOOO SORRY! my mom keeps bootig me off of the computor, just as I am starting to update. you hate me...i know. I have YET ANOTHER basketball gig today, and my mom thinks im asleep right now...so I gotta get off yet again. I SWEAR! IT WILL BE UP TONIGHT! see, i swor, I hafta keep it, or ILL DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!
well see ya till then!
SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 14, 2007)

Haha after that missing-nin, You can see how dense I am huh? Perhaps even more so than Naruto maybe? (dont answer that)


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Jan 14, 2007)

no problem rengemaster I can be worse sometimes

don't worry abichan it is ok we understand


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 14, 2007)

Indeed. Too bad I won't be here to read the update. I gotta friggen wake up early tomorrow morning....what a pain...friggen school had to be so friggen far from my figgen house....*Grumbles...


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Jan 14, 2007)

better than me rengemaster I have mid terms to study for

abichan (look beloow) is right why are you in school


----------



## abichan (Jan 14, 2007)

wait, tomorow is MLK day. why are you going to school?national holday,hello?
and I am in the process of REtyping the chapter, I decied to lengthen and add more detail to make several chapters.This is a full fledged fic dudes and dudets...so expect it hee for a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time. Dame Wren is my fanfiction idol, check out her story, it takes like 20 friggin hours to read it all.believe me, ive clocked it.OH, naruhina26 is writing the 2nd sequel to Wren's fic. you can find the link on: desires and intentions (twice shy)
I recomend this story to all Naruhina fans that are as obsessive as me!


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Jan 14, 2007)

did I not say that we do not hate you  

nice job onse again  

also you and another member have inspired me to make a fanfic(I have try writing a book before   only got through the prologue and 1st chapter of the book  )

right now prologue and chapter 1 of fanfic and I don't know if I should post when finished


----------



## abichan (Jan 14, 2007)

yeah...that wasnt the whole chapter...it didnt post it all for some reson, so im gonna try again!thank you, i am flattered that i could help provide you with some inspireation!


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Jan 14, 2007)

I was not finished reading that     (being funny don't take sereious)


----------



## Swehaan (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, Abichan, not bad I suppose. You might wanna think about having a friend with good grades in english proof-read it, and put more air between paragraphs, but I think your style of writing is quite good.

Keep it up!


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sorry abi,Everybody hates me now...Nice story! Goodness, I wish I could write like this...
P.S. Everybody,Sorry for double posting,won't happen agian,
Nice pic abisterita... Where am I?


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Jan 15, 2007)

It is fine fox its just would have been nice if you had deleted the posts

By the way when is the next one coming out abichan


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 15, 2007)

Dame Wren...Is there like an underscore ( _ ) inbetween that?

and I got to study for midterms as well

And yea, no worries Kitsune


----------



## abichan (Jan 16, 2007)

im grounded...i snuch on for a few minutes for now...several new updates ready for internet, but frst, i have to become un-grounded. sorry!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 16, 2007)

Dont worry about it abichan. Its not your fault your grounded right? Or is it? :S 

Hurry and update!


----------



## Swehaan (Jan 16, 2007)

Ohhhhh, Abichan's been a bad girl....  

No, no. I'm not upset I'l, fine waiting for that update

No, seriously, just be good ok?


----------



## polesp (Jan 19, 2007)

cant wait to see the update! but its been time now! ahhhh


----------



## abichan (Jan 20, 2007)

3 new chaps comong eaither sunay or monday, wait, i have snowboarding monday, make that tuesday...


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 20, 2007)

Darn...I come here expecting an update because of your private msg, and waht do i see? THIS!



> 3 new chaps comong eaither sunay or monday, wait, i have snowboarding monday, make that tuesday...



*Naruto:* When is Hinata-chan and me gonna stop kissing?

*RengeMaster:* According to abichan, it's Tuesday.

*Naruto:* Why me?!?! DATTEBAYO!   ...   Wait...    I'm actually cool with that...

*RengeMaster:* Dude, that's like 72 hours....nonstop...     ew..


----------



## sharingan2128 (Jan 22, 2007)

i wish we had snow... 

well since i have no snow, i guess i'll just wait for an update...


----------



## Swehaan (Jan 22, 2007)

We've got plenty, I'd trade it anyday for a tropical beach, cool drinks and hot... err, the company of some good friends.

And abichan? Please don't get grounded again , I don't think I can handle another eternity waiting for an update.  

That said, I expect nothing but the best from you.


----------



## Dralavant (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow! That certainly was an excellent story. I enjoyed it alot.


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Jan 22, 2007)

Tuesday! Awwh
I have that picture as my desktop background sharingan2128


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 24, 2007)

This is taking...forever...to update....

But then again, I haven't updated mine in almost a week or so 

{Unrelated topic}
Abichan! Can you delete some msgs kuz it says your inbox is full or something. I can't send you replys if yours is full. pls delete some.


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Jan 24, 2007)

Abi is grounded because shes "too cool" to be nice.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 25, 2007)

So...abi...why DID you get grounded?

Just curious. You obviously don't have to tell if you don't wanna. 

Hope those three chapters come up soon! I need more stuff to cop.... I mean read...yea....read...hehe...

Oh yea, My new fic FINALLY has chapter 1 posted up! The chapters are generally long, so it's in parts.


----------



## HudanTatshi (Jan 25, 2007)

i wonder when the update is going to happen


----------



## abichan (Jan 26, 2007)

so-upset-no-time-ever!
GAAAAAAAAAAAARG!
i am so annoyed! this has been the busiest two weeks EVER! bot getting home till 730 everynight, then having like 2 hours of home work, THEN i have to sleep and eat, so no time EVER!!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 26, 2007)

Haha indeed that does suck. But think of it this way:

I usually go to sleep at like 10:00 PM to 12:00 AM, wake up at 6:30 AM, go to school, go to my karate class RIGHT AFTER school, get home at 7:30, do at least 5 hours of homework, then do all of the above all over again. 
Although, the karate classes are only on monday, wednesday, and friday. And I do that practically every day. :

THAT, plus updating my fic.

Happy now abi? : You see, some of us have a hectic week too!  

Hope to see those three chapter updates soon,

-RengeMaster

P.S. Delete some private messages so that I can reply to the ones you send me!


----------



## abichan (Jan 26, 2007)

i deleted all private messages, sent and recieved. sigh, life really sucks sometimes....


----------



## Swehaan (Jan 27, 2007)

*Gives abichan a stuffed animal in the shape of Naruto as a fox* There there, it'll get better.


----------



## sharingan2128 (Jan 27, 2007)

ironically the next day after my post, we got enough snow to cancel school. and i would rather have snow or a tropical beach, but no...i'm stuck in a desert. oh well  

but yeah, i guess everyone's life is hectic. i go to bed no earlier than 11:30, wake up like to 10 mins before school then go trying to make it through an AP class filled day (shouldn't have taken so many AP classes, especially history and english), go to track practice after school till five or six depending on the coaches mood. do a little homework until 7:30, then go workout till 9. on tuesdays going to teen court as a lawyer before anyone starts wondering why i go, so tuedays are the worst. and after working out giving another pitiful attempt at pre-cal, u.s. history, and english homework while giving an even more pitiful attempt to continue my fic. all while having a psychotic mom that wants me to keep my grades higher than an 85

so don't worry, just take life one day at time, and keep up the great story


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 29, 2007)

abichan said:


> i deleted all private messages, sent and recieved. sigh, life really sucks sometimes....



Hehe finally. 
Oh yea, one more thing:


*Spoiler*: __ 



WHERE IS MY UPDATE?!?! DATTEBAYO!?!?!?!   Haha just kiddin' take your time.  






Swehaan said:


> *Gives abichan a stuffed animal in the shape of Naruto as a fox* There there, it'll get better.



Haha that's sweet. Heres a rep man.


----------



## Swehaan (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, the cool thing about a mask is that you can be who you really are. In RL I'd have to say something sarcastic or grownup-like. Here I can be nice to those I want to and ignore the rest (and thnx for the rep, will get bakc to ya when I get enought posts to rep).


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 29, 2007)

XD np Sweehan.

And i totally agree with you.


----------



## abichan (Jan 29, 2007)

i know you cant trust my promises, but the chaps will be up today. preventing it would be the fact of a snowstorm, and wonky internet...PLEASE just stay for a little longer!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 29, 2007)

Even if i'm not online, i'll still be keeping an eye on this thread.  (0_-)

I got this page bookmarked!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 29, 2007)

Sry for double post...but...

Where's the updates?


----------



## abichan (Jan 29, 2007)

okay, this is only like, the first 5th of this chapter. IM SO ANGRY! im borowing my moms computor, so i have to RETYPE it, and i have school,basketball, and other meaning less tasks to do so all the time i could afford on here was spent typing this. more up tomorow, but remember: NEVER TRUST ME WHEN I SAY IM GONNA UPDATE! im a natural trouble maker, and i got in trouble yet again today, so less time than ever on the internet... so heres the first 5th of chapter 4!
******************************
Chapter four: The race

"WHAT?! NO WAY!"
naruto turned his red and shouted with confusion. Idigo gave him a side glance, then quickly averted her eyes. Naruto noticed the light shade of pink on the tip of her ear fade into a deep red.
" I cant believe that your going with,"naruto shuddered,"Bug boy" Indigo's ears once again changed colors, and her pace changed from just hopping from tree to tree, to quickly jumping across the branches. Naruto easeilly jumped up to her and landed in sync with her steps. Indigo cast her eyes downward, and inwardly cursed herself. naruto noticed the position of her body, and figured that she was wallowing in self pitty. For what reason, he did not know. the only logical thing he could think of was that she was on her period or something. He figured that he was in a safe enough situation that he wouldnt be attacked for saying,
" So, what cha' hafta do to get him to go with you? Bribe him? Blackmail him? or did you just slap a jutsu on him and force him to date you?"
Indigo imeaditly reacted with her usual tactic, and unched him in the stomach. Naruto staggered and sat down on a branch, gasping for air. Indgo stood with her hands on her hips a few branches, face red, and smoke practicly coming out of her ears. She crouched down and started making quick sloppy hand signs.
"Tora,inu,i,mi,tora,ne,uma,tora,saru,tatsu,inu,tora,ushi,uma,i,saru,tori,tora..."
Naruto looked up with one eye and still knew what was about to happen. He sprang up and started to run in the direction of their original destination, but slipped on some wet moss growing on a branch. luckally he caught himself by sending chakara to his feet. Naruto swung back up and looked over at Indigo. He thought: 
"Oh no! If I dont get away, she's gonna use that jutsu on me! And ill splinter more than my door did!!!"
He analised her hand signals, then realised that she wasnt doing them correctly. They were too sloppy, and if she didnt stop, the result would deffinitly have to do with explosions and burns. He had to act quickly. He summoned up only two shadow clones, (he was trying to preserve some chackara for later) and told them to act as a shield Once Indigo finished the jutsu. Naruto glanced back over at his icy eyed companion then shouted, "LET'S MOVE"


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Jan 29, 2007)

Fanfic withdraw  must follow story  *falls on floor and twitches violently* 


*Recovers once he realizes that he posted a milisecond after the next update*

Nice one again Abichan

*falls down and twitches violently again once finshed reading* Fanfic withdraw and cliffhanger *twitch* *twitch*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 29, 2007)

Hmm.. Usually i'd scold you for putting a cliffhanger and breaking your promise (again) about the updates, but i'll let it slide kuz i know your hella busy.

XD hope you updates again!

-RengeMaster


----------



## Swehaan (Jan 29, 2007)

"Must....Not....Succumb....Must....Be....STRONG! YES!"kyu 
*Falls apart*:seto 
"Bugger. Need....Update...."


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 29, 2007)

Lmao, you guys are funny.

Hey Sweehan, wanna be my buddy? (Gawd that sounds wierd)


----------



## Swehaan (Jan 30, 2007)

Err, I'm not into that whole lolita thing.... 
Sure, sounds doable....argh, gotta stop writing. It keeps getting weird!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 30, 2007)

Woot! that makes 4 friends!

"..."

Only...

Damn...


----------



## abichan (Jan 31, 2007)

SHEESH! ive been doing nonstop testing for the last like, month and a half! so many projects, so little time! okay, i have 8 minutes to finish typing the rest of chap 4, and thats not gonna happen obviously..... so im updating little by little (ergo, i edited it on)


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 6, 2007)

Hugs on abichan!

Now, who repped me? It's annoying when people forget to write that.


----------



## coondawger (Feb 6, 2007)

hey abichan, i have news of my fanfic on it so check it out ok, and great work.


----------



## Uzumaki (Feb 6, 2007)

thumbs for you!


----------



## BrojoJojo (Feb 12, 2007)

...Wow...its awsome, and very recent, i must hug you...*hug*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 12, 2007)

Gawd...where are you abi?!


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Feb 13, 2007)

Swehaan  I think it was me but I can't remember *sraches the back of his head*   I would have to see what it said.


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 13, 2007)

> Ha Ha Ha nice comment


 referring to the "falling apart" post above.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Feb 14, 2007)

RAWR!!...nuff said


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Feb 16, 2007)

Abi, your fans are in agony...


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 16, 2007)

Well, if you guys are bored...

 Read my newest humour fanfic!

Don't worry, I paid abichan to advertise my fic here.   ..ahem...


----------



## sharingan2128 (Feb 19, 2007)

abichan said:


> SHEESH! ive been doing nonstop testing for the last like, month and a half! so many projects, so little time! okay, i have 8 minutes to finish typing the rest of chap 4, and thats not gonna happen obviously..... so im updating little by little (ergo, i edited it on)



WOW... if don't mind me asking, what grade are you in? your school sounds like...*cough* heck. i'm almost out of high school and i don't have THIS many things going on in school, but then again from what i've heard from my friends our state's retarded compared to the rest


----------



## Omega (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow you guys just flew off topic with this...anyway down to buisness We need an update or else i'm going to put my head in a blender because of fanfic withdrawal........


----------



## Corey45 (Feb 19, 2007)

Good story keep them coming


----------



## abichan (Feb 19, 2007)

gawd!!!! OKAY, IN MY ABSENSE, i HAVE WRITEN 7 CHAPTERS. i am in 7th grade by the way, and I have 6 projects due on the same day, in the same class. I have literaly not even touched the computor in a month. be a little more paitent, and you will be justly rewarded with sugary fluffy goodness. its part of a helthy breakfast y'know! I am appoligiseing yet again, but heres one line for you to meditate on...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Indigo's the cloud-kage's daughter!


----------



## Corey45 (Feb 19, 2007)

haha i wasnt being impatient, i can wait lol. 7th grade i remember back then, lots of projects and teachers say that this will prepare you for high school and then you go to high school and its actually easier. Well i just want to say i like your story and Ill be patient and wait for a new realease


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Feb 19, 2007)

It gets easy for awhile then it is difficult again 

Jeez now I feel old

We understand abichan *calls off Ibiki and the interagation squad*


----------



## Corey45 (Feb 20, 2007)

9th 10th are sissy then it comes to 11th and crap you have so many essays you do for ctbs and cats testing *sighs* "cant wait"  : (


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 20, 2007)

Whee!! Abichan is back *does a handflip and falls on his face*
Any updates? hmm?


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Feb 20, 2007)

No updates yet Swehaan  



> 9th 10th are sissy then it comes to 11th and crap you have so many essays you do for ctbs and cats testing *sighs* "cant wait" : (



That's what I was talking about it is heck


----------



## abichan (Feb 20, 2007)

okay, tell ya guys what. on wednsday, all of my projects are due. So that means that the rest of this week, I wont have anymore homework from that class. SO THAT MEANS I CAN GIVE YOU THE UPDATES YOU JUSTLY DESERVE ON THURSDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!cause on wednsday, i hafta go over to my friends house and sign her cast, she broke her tibia during the 2nd quarter of our basketball tournament.


----------



## abichan (Feb 20, 2007)

sorry, double posting in my own fic. well, this just shows you how lazy i am...
any ways, if your doing the CATS, doesnt that mean your in florida? we do the EOGS in NC...and my cousen does the CATS in FL...wow, im being really redundant now..... heh-heh...okay, im gonna shut up now!


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Feb 20, 2007)

YEAH! ABI IS BACK,BABY!*pumps fist*


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Feb 20, 2007)

Thursday that wonderful day when Mangas are on the web in English, Animes come out, and now Updates.Yeah *jumps up and down*



> sorry, double posting in my own fic. well, this just shows you how lazy i am...
> any ways, if your doing the CATS, doesnt that mean your in florida? we do the EOGS in NC...and my cousen does the CATS in FL...wow, im being really redundant now..... heh-heh...okay, im gonna shut up now!




I thought it was the SATS or you could take the ACTS


----------



## abichan (Feb 20, 2007)

i could take those this year, but im not gonna...i probobly could pass the vocab part, but the rest is a no-no...and magical day? interesting...


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 20, 2007)

I gots no idea what you guys are saying...

 _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

HOLY SPANDEX ABI! WHERE"S MY UPDATES?!?!  I HUNGER FOR UPDATES!!!


----------



## abichan (Feb 20, 2007)

told you and everyone els,thursday...


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 20, 2007)

*goes back to beginning of page



Ahem..I knew that...


----------



## BrojoJojo (Feb 20, 2007)

haha, "Holy Spandex!", so using that


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey Hey! No using my phrase man!


----------



## Corey45 (Feb 21, 2007)

Cats and Ctbs tests are tests around the whole US i think, i may be wrong though.  well anyways cant wait till thursday


----------



## sharingan2128 (Feb 21, 2007)

yeah...the good old days of 7th grade i don't remember it being that hard, but then again i go back to how my state is retarded, all those tests you are talking about i have no idea as to what those are...i think ours is like the CRT or something, but our math teacher is making us practice with Texas' TAX test and yeah...the difference between those two practice tests...i was okay but most of us...we're not leaving high school anytime soon, and 11th grade is nothing but heck and just out of curiosity are those essays for AP english and U.S. history or just for those tests?

and i'm sorry if i sounded impatient


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Mar 5, 2007)

*Grabs plate of cookies

So, abi... _*Munch *Munch_ when are you, _*munch munch*_ gonna update, _*munch munch*_ the seven, _*munch munch*_ chapters?

You'd better hurry... _*Munch *Munch_ or I'll finish _*Munch *Munch_ these cookies by _*Munch *Munch_ myself...


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Mar 6, 2007)

Cookies!!!! 

Renge-kohai can I please have some cookies *holds hands out to accept cookies and has puppy dog anime eyes*

Abi-kohai can we please have the chapters *turns to Abi holds hands out to accept chapters and has puppy dog anime eyes*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Mar 6, 2007)

Uhm...

*look down at plate

"..."

*Looks at missing nin's puppy face

"..."

uhm..._*Cough_... would you believe me if I said they had anchovies in 'em?

*Reluctantly hands missing nin a triple chunky double fudge chocolate chip cookie ... dipped in chocolate syrup


----------



## Silent_D (Mar 7, 2007)

Great fanfic abichan, i can't wait till the next update 

by the way RengeMaster, can i have a cookie too shows puppy dog eyes anime eyes to RengeMaster


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Mar 7, 2007)

Uhm... *sniff

MINE!

*runs off into distance dropping a few cookies along the way


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Mar 7, 2007)

Nooooo
*just remembered he had a plate of double sugar sugar cookies that he was going to trade for the chocolate cookie and chapters*

 I love suagr cookies as much as ramen

Sorry going crazy from fanfic withdraw


----------



## Corey45 (Mar 7, 2007)

why are we talking about cookies again? update soon please


----------



## Stunna-Kun (Mar 7, 2007)

You havent updated in a while Abi....I just came back and decided to see how your fic was doing...It's really quite interesting, with all the OC's and unique storyline.  I hope you don't decide to drop it.

I'm still a bigger NaruHina fan than you


----------



## A2ZOMG (Mar 8, 2007)

Your fic is very hard to read.  Double space paragraphs would help.  Spelling is also very messy.  Put spaces between sentences please.  It is not supposed to be the reader's job decipher the text unless the writing style itself is part of the art to the story.


----------



## Silent_D (Mar 12, 2007)

Yes please update very soon, your story is great!


----------



## Knightblood (Mar 15, 2007)

*Great *

Abichan this is great you should make comics


----------



## kami-the-fox (Mar 15, 2007)

Great fic so far =3


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 13, 2007)

SUPER THREAD BUMP NO JUTSU!

GAWD.. Where are you abichan?


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 14, 2007)

RengeMaster said:


> Uhm... *sniff
> 
> MINE!
> 
> *runs off into distance dropping a few cookies along the way



Oh No You Don't!**Tackles**


----------



## Knightblood (Apr 20, 2007)

I dont know and I am her husband I should know


----------



## Knightblood (Apr 20, 2007)

abichan said:


> sorry, double posting in my own fic. well, this just shows you how lazy i am...
> any ways, if your doing the CATS, doesnt that mean your in florida? we do the EOGS in NC...and my cousen does the CATS in FL...wow, im being really redundant now..... heh-heh...okay, im gonna shut up now!


here in VA, I take SOLs and SATs
sorry for dping


----------



## abichan (May 1, 2007)

HALEJULA! 
as of next monday AKA may 6th,
I AM UN-GROUNDED!
if you can believe it, my father grounde me from ever using his computor ever again! BUT IVE BEEN A GOOD GIRL AND NOT USED IT IN LIKE, 3 MONTHS! I NEED TO USE THE COMPUTOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
any ways, ive been busy
chapters one-56 have been edited and reviesed,
so,
IVE KEPT MY PROMISE!
and im so very sorry to all of you.
my dedicated fans have been starving for three months,
and their about to die!
(sorry, im very vain. As you can probobly tell by now)
anyhoo-
thank you for not hating me!


----------



## Swehaan (May 2, 2007)

*Hugglesattack*

*Welcome back!*


----------



## Meteora_7 (May 2, 2007)

pretty good...


----------



## sharingan2128 (May 3, 2007)

well the man that said patience is a virtue was truly a wise man. waiting waiting and waiting and finally there's hope. 

please don't get grounded again   this is to good of a story to not have an end


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (May 4, 2007)

Shes back!

*throws the plate of just finished double sugar sugar cookies in the air* chapters Hmmm

chapters one-56 have been edited and reviesed   

*hugs* finally over fear of human contact


----------



## Corey45 (May 4, 2007)

yay your back, that means....that means.....UPDATE!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?! FINALLY WOOOO!!!


----------



## Knightblood (May 5, 2007)

abichan said:


> HALEJULA!
> as of next monday AKA may 6th,
> I AM UN-GROUNDED!
> if you can believe it, my father grounde me from ever using his computor ever again! BUT IVE BEEN A GOOD GIRL AND NOT USED IT IN LIKE, 3 MONTHS! I NEED TO USE THE COMPUTOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Abichan your back *hugs her*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 5, 2007)

NANI?!?! ONE TO 56?!?!

HOLY FRIGGEN SPANDEX MAAN! THAT'S AWESOME!

*sits on chair holding knees and giddy with excitement


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (May 8, 2007)

Something is fishy it is may 8 and no update

where are chapters one-56 edited and reviesed?


----------



## abichan (May 25, 2007)

thank god. my EOGS(equivalent to final exams) ARE FINNALLY OVER!
its been a whole month sience I promised you those chapters, and you have all lost interest. but, I have good reasons. studying makes you tired. Love is fickle. and having panic attacks are not good for my health.
so i ask you, to hate me, and my story, for making you wait, for like, ever.
the stuff is written, you just havent read it yet.
And, you probobly wont, because, the majority of you, wont even look at this page again. And, that is my fault. I accept your hatered, and will not feel any distain towards any of you. Thank you for sticking with me for so long, I just have had a very complicated life these last few months, and I can get tired. So, I appoligise for all of this misfortune.


----------



## Tenchu Neji (May 25, 2007)

abichan said:


> thank god. my EOGS(equivalent to final exams) ARE FINNALLY OVER!
> its been a whole month sience I promised you those chapters, and you have all lost interest. but, I have good reasons. studying makes you tired. Love is fickle. and having panic attacks are not good for my health.
> so i ask you, to hate me, and my story, for making you wait, for like, ever.
> the stuff is written, you just havent read it yet.
> And, you probobly wont, because, the majority of you, wont even look at this page again. And, that is my fault. I accept your hatered, and will not feel any distain towards any of you. Thank you for sticking with me for so long, I just have had a very complicated life these last few months, and I can get tired. So, I appoligise for all of this misfortune.



sweet your back! hope u do good on your tests...


----------



## Knightblood (May 26, 2007)

Abichan! *tackles her* how are you?
I am not angery i just missed you.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 26, 2007)

i fucking hate gaia.


----------



## Knightblood (May 26, 2007)

i dont play gaia i just like the avis


----------



## Tenchu Neji (May 26, 2007)

Knightblood said:


> i dont play gaia i just like the avis



ditto the ava's are awesome


----------



## Knightblood (May 26, 2007)

yea i love the avi's. thats why i gave her the website to make the avis.


----------



## Corey45 (May 26, 2007)

i missed your fanfic.... please dont go away that long again ok


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 26, 2007)

Hehehe... hey guys, notice how 4/5 people who posted after abichan are part of the horoho-suto (holocaust) group? 

Also, I know what you mean Abi, I haven't updated ANY of my fics in the past 2 months  OR MORE. I lost count :S the "People-who-chop-off-author's-heads-who-don't-update FC" is after me BIG TIME. 

P.S.
Abichan, don't worry, you've been away too long to know about this group 

People I was refering to:
-Knightblood
-Tenchou Neji
-Ballistik
-RengeMaster


----------



## Swehaan (May 27, 2007)

Everyone's waiting abichan. We've missed you and your writing.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 27, 2007)

Swehaan! Where've you been?


----------



## Knightblood (May 27, 2007)

Abichan, honey we miss you.


----------



## Swehaan (May 27, 2007)

Studies and work. Haven't had a free day for a few weeks now.


----------



## Knightblood (May 28, 2007)

true true.


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (May 31, 2007)

Abichan your back again.   when can we expect the next update.

Swehaan your back too  

Rengemaster sorry I was kidding about the ion cannon and the sharp pointy objects


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 31, 2007)

S'all good


----------



## Swehaan (May 31, 2007)

Well, unfortunately I'll be in Italy for the next week or so, so no posting from me for a while. Hopefully I'll be able to get back to writing after that. Huggles.


----------



## Knightblood (Jun 2, 2007)

She was on 5/29


----------



## The Juggernaut (Jun 6, 2007)

awwwww man, i just started reading this fic and i though she would have updated by now...now im sad


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Jun 8, 2007)

updates


----------



## Tenchu Neji (Jun 8, 2007)

missing-nin_class-S said:


> updates



yeah really need one...


----------



## Knightblood (Aug 30, 2007)

she hasn't been on in months where the heck is she?


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Aug 30, 2007)

yea....by the way this fic is pretty awesome, the only thing that needs to be fixed is the format.....where is she??? i want more!!! rawr!!!


----------



## abichan (Sep 12, 2007)

YO PEOPLES!
i hate myself. i truly do.
i wrote 3 books over the summer. like, 3 full bagaged. 20 chapter books on NaruHina.
eh hem, all by hand I might add.I hate myself for never updating.H.A.T.E.!
well, i got four people to read, edit, critique, yadda yadda yadda, and they masde it relativly speaking, perfect. i posted the first book (converting Nightmares to dreams) on FF.net, adn left it up for about two days.
I thought about it. adn thought about it. AND THOUGHT ABOUT IT.
and realised that I wanted to take a COMPLETELY different approach.
You can expect Naruto, Hinata, Indigo, Hiroshi, and a few other original characters in this one.
I revised and edited the story myself, (again)
and I am now in the process of typing adn adding a chapter a week. Chapter one of my 
"New-and-improved" story is up on ff.net...
ive decieded that I am not going to post THIS story on the NF, but I will continue to post my other stories and drawings.
I hope that you all hate me as much as I hate myself.
Thank you so much for staying with me for so long, espeshilly without any updates in about, oh i dunno, 7 MONTHS!
I love you all so much, you are all my familly adn friends.
Thank you again.
                                                  Love,
                                                         *_* Abichan


----------



## abichan (Sep 12, 2007)

OOPS! forgot to post the site! lol:

Thanks again guys!


----------



## abichan (Sep 12, 2007)

TRIPPLE POST ATTACK!
come on guys, i didnt really mean that i wnated you to hate me! PLEASE FORGIVE ME! 
READ MY WORK!!!! PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEASEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
IM SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
please, i love you all, espeshily knightblood who has remained in this relationship with a level adn handsome head! COMEONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNQ!!!!!!
plesae dont forsake me yet!!!!


----------



## abichan (Sep 12, 2007)

Swehaan said:


> Well, unfortunately I'll be in Italy for the next week or so, so no posting from me for a while. Hopefully I'll be able to get back to writing after that. Huggles.



Italy, whoa. nice dude.


----------



## Corey45 (Sep 12, 2007)

:amazed  your finally here. *jumps for joy*


----------



## abichan (Sep 13, 2007)

I am here, have you read the new work yet?


----------



## Corey45 (Sep 13, 2007)

i read part of it but i had to go, i will finish it here in the next day and give you feedback


----------



## abichan (Sep 14, 2007)

thank you corey


----------



## missing-nin_class-S (Sep 17, 2007)

yo sheis back


----------



## abichan (Sep 17, 2007)

yes I am, second chapter will be up wednsday. I will have time time to post it on fanfiction.net then.
Thanks for coming back Missing-nin!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Sep 28, 2007)

lmao, Abi, you're back! lol, though the amount you've been away from the NF isn't as much as MINE. lol I didnt update my fics for MANY months, I wouldnt be surprised if it surpassed a whole year 

Unlike you, I lost my little "inspiration" to write fics, and mine are still hanging. Yet you come back bringing a hell lot of chapters, meanwhile I... dont do a darn thing. lol then again, it could be kuz people dont like my fic, or something like that.


----------



## Knightblood (Sep 30, 2007)

hey Abichan. welcome back.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Sep 30, 2007)

Dear god D:

I don't care what Kaitar-kun says about the story, it's horrible.  I can't even read it and follow along, no matter how many times I re-read it.


----------



## abichan (Oct 2, 2007)

Saint Jay said:


> Dear god D:
> 
> I don't care what Kaitar-kun says about the story, it's horrible.  I can't even read it and follow along, no matter how many times I re-read it.


Yo bastard, only first chap of newly revised chapter. Your not SUPOSED to understand it. And hey, don't be a jerk just cause my level of thinking surpasses your meek and incorrigible thought process.
I bet you don't even know hate meaning of the word chagrin.  yeah, I went there you piece of shit. And besides, i only take CRITIQUES, not blatant disregards of hard work.
And if your such a fucking saint, then why are you posting such god awful posts?
***********
I apologize for my French everyone ELSE. Just as a warning, dirt make me angry, ill come fly over to where ever you live and kick your ass into the dirt.
Bastard.....
*******
Also, I created a new thred for this to go in. So please transfer all comments to there, becasue this one is too frikken bumpped up to understand anything.
***********
Love (almost) all of you,
*_* Abi-chan


----------



## anbupeter (Oct 2, 2007)

nice fanfic!


----------



## abichan (Oct 2, 2007)

can someone send me the link to holocaust? i wanna join.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Oct 3, 2007)

For the record, you are kinda late to join...by about four months.  Holocaust is dead.

However, I do have future plans in store so I will keep you on hold.

Also, I'm not a critique.  I am a fellow writter and if I can not understand it, it is not worth trying to read it.

Edit: where did you hear about Horoko-suto anyways?


----------



## Knightblood (Oct 3, 2007)

Saint Jay said:


> For the record, you are kinda late to join...by about four months.  Holocaust is dead.
> 
> However, I do have future plans in store so I will keep you on hold.
> 
> ...


I was a member and earlier in the fanfic, a couple of the members posted (including me) and someone said who we were. Horoko-suto is dead but the members still talk on it's thread


----------



## -RavenHeart- (Oct 4, 2007)

-Edit- (Im tired... dont mind my old post if you saw it, I messed up v.v)

The concept is cool and I haven't finished it yet, but there's so many fanfics since I last checked, I want to read some others before I go to bed tonight. I'll make sure to try to catch up tomorrow ^.^


----------



## coondawger (Oct 5, 2007)

HEY IM BACK....DO U STILL WANT TO READ THE FUTURE HOKAGE?


----------

